# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Lauren Branning

## Lennie

Looks like Lauren is jealous and i am surprised - didnt think Peter was her type lol but its sweet 

Looks more jealousy to come

I heard that Monique sets them up on a date  :Cool:

----------


## Abbie

oooo I think ist quite interesting how they brought in the french exchange students, lol it was funny how she was reacting to the stories peter was telling her, she isnt getting a good impression of the english is she  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lennie you love your little matchmaking threads haha

----------


## Lennie

> Lennie you love your little matchmaking threads haha


Thanks - i could be Soap's answer to Cilla Black lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Yes I agree that Peter/Lauren would be good together. 

Lennie why is Diital Spy not working?

----------


## Siobhan

Lennie.. I noticed that last night too... she did seem a bit jealous of monique.. mmm I didn't think she was into Peter either

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes i noticed that also she was jealous but i didn't think Lauren was interested in Peter i can't even remember them ever talking or having any interaction only Lucy and Lauren

BTW what age is Monique and what age is Steven?

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes i noticed that also she was jealous but i didn't think Lauren was interested in Peter i can't even remember them ever talking or having any interaction only Lucy and Lauren
> 
> BTW what age is Monique and what age is Steven?


steven will be 18 next month and Monique is Peter age so about 13 or 14

----------

tammyy2j (21-11-2007)

----------


## Katy

Bless i like Lauren although Peter is still a bit of a mini Ian. I liked Last night with the french exchanges though you could see a hint of jelousy.

----------


## Lennie

Maybe seeing Peter will another girl has got Lauren feeling jealous and she is acknowleging her feelings  :Big Grin:   lol

----------


## JustJodi

*Peter appears to be a bit too femine ..I think Lauren would even be too much for Peter too..This French exchange student is going to put a spin on things with this younger set,, her lighting up a ciggie was funny,, at least Steven did not act like a HORN DOG..and pounce on her when she asked him to kiss her,, I give Steven a mini brownie point for that one .*

----------


## Perdita

It looks to me like all the soaps are introducing "little madams" at the moment, with Victoria in Emmerdale, Rosie in Corrie and Lucy and now Monique in EE. Are all 12 - 14 year olds like that? I personally don't think so. :Wal2l:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I knew Steven would be decnt and hold back. Even when he was messed up I dout he would havekissed a 14 year old girl when he is 17 asnd now that he's a bit better he definitely held back.

----------


## Kim

> Yes i noticed that also she was jealous but i didn't think Lauren was interested in Peter i can't even remember them ever talking or having any interaction only Lucy and Lauren
> 
> BTW what age is Monique and what age is Steven?


Stephen will turn 18 on Boxing Day, I think it is. Definitely late Decemember, anyway. Ian told Peggy that Stephen was 17 on Monday as a way of getting Peggy to sack him.

----------


## Lennie

*Friday 11th April*
_Jack enlists Tamwar to help Lauren out with her maths homework_

Are we going to see Lauren developing a crush on Tamwar or something??? i actually wouldnt mind something like that happening

He is what 16/17 yrs and she is 14/15  :Confused: 


What do you think?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Noooo  :Sad:  She's quite sweet with Peter!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

No...I doubt it. It'll probably be the classic jealousy senario with Peter thinking Laurent's cheating on him or something. To be honest I don't know why Lauren is going out with Peter in the first place, he's like a mini-Ian Beale  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Peter is just lovely. Seems in soaplife nobody has a steady relationship as an adult, can't have teenagers go steady for long now, can we. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LostVoodoo

i'd feel Lauren would think Tamwar was a geek, and yeah her and peter are well cute.

----------


## Abbie

> Noooo  She's quite sweet with Peter!


I agree, its really cute

----------


## tammyy2j

ITâS judgment day as Lauren Branning stands trial for the attempted murder of her dad. 

She is petrified she will be found guilty. 

Our insider said: âThings go from bad to worse when Max, Tanya and Laurenâs boyfriend Peter Beale testify against her. 

âTanya previously tried to make the ultimate sacrifice for her daughter by saying she did it. But with the trial under way the distraught mum is unsure whether to tell the truth or lie to protect Lauren. 

âMax, on the other hand, is determined to do anything in his power to make sure his little girl gets off. 

âWith all the sordid details about Max and Stacey Slaterâs affair being brought out again, Max tries to convince Stacey to 
lie in court with him. He blames himself for Lauren being in this mess and he will never forgive himself if she goes down.â 

The action-packed trial will go on all week as Laurenâs fate hangs in the balance. 

The Daily Star Sunday knows the outcome but has promised not to spoil things for fans by revealing the verdict. 

See the trial start on Tuesday April 7 on BBC1.

----------

lizann (06-04-2009), matt1378 (05-04-2009)

----------


## matt1378

suspended sentence?

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't wait till all this over, sorry but I haven't enoyed this storyline at all.

----------


## Abigail

I was reading a tv mag the other day and they said

  Spoiler:     Lauren is cleared of attempted murder but could still be found guilty of the other charges  

Can't remember which mag it was in.

----------


## Siobhan

This is spoiler section so I can reveal she is found guilty of other stuff and has to do community service.. I will get the full details tomorrow.. but it looks like she can say out under supervision.. Max gets made at the results as he wanted her cleared...

----------


## Abbie

Oh god, Max isnt going to be mad and go off on one is he?

----------


## di marco

> Oh god, Max isnt going to be mad and go off on one is he?


why would he be mad? he doesnt want her to be charged so surely its a good thing?

----------


## Abbie

yeah but he wanted her to be clear

----------


## Siobhan

found out that Lauren is found guilty of GBH with intent.. and has a 2 year supervision order placed on her

----------

crystalsea (07-10-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I seen on another board that Lauren will set her sights on a taken fella soon some seem to think it was Darren or her mum's new man Greg but maybe it is her ex Peter as he gets with Whitney

----------


## Dazzle

I can't imagine it will be either Darren (who Lauren recently ridiculed on finding out that Abi fancied him) or Greg.  It might be Peter, or there's lots of other "taken" men to choose from, I suppose.

----------


## sean slater

Peter and Whitney seems like a weird situation, isnt Whitney like way older than him? could be cute though I suppose. Yeh not thinking Lauren would get back with Peter, see seems to be setting her sights on bigger and better things lol. Ryan? he seems like the only hot guy thats with someone. I think they would make a bigger deal of it if it was Greg.

----------


## moonstorm

As long as it is not Jack!  We do not need yet another baby on EE and as all he has to do is look as someone to get them pregnant..........

----------


## tammyy2j

> As long as it is not Jack!  We do not need yet another baby on EE and as all he has to do is look as someone to get them pregnant..........


She is his niece

----------


## Siobhan

> As long as it is not Jack!  We do not need yet another baby on EE and as all he has to do is look as someone to get them pregnant..........


Uggg! Jack is her uncle... she might try it with Alfie or Ian  :Lol:

----------


## moonstorm

Oh never thought of that Tams! IAN - oh come on, surely the girl has a bit of taste  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

Trying to think who it could be.. someone around her age ish.. Darren, Fatboy (isn't he with Mercy), Peter (when he gets with Whit), Ryan.. Can't think of anyone else

----------


## tammyy2j

What age is Lauren suppose to be?

Peter is finished school now so is she also?

Janine would tear her apart if it was Ryan and he is caught up with Stacey and Lily so I'd say that rules him out 

What about Jay but what age is he? And he dont have a girlfriend so far so he isnt taken?

----------


## moonstorm

Not too sure of Jay's age but he looks far too young for her, although she might be attracked to his "bad boy" image.

----------


## Siobhan

> Not too sure of Jay's age but he looks far too young for her, although she might be attracked to his "bad boy" image.


isn't he like a year younger.. Whitney left school early so she is around same age.. she never went back after her GCSE.. Peter/Lucy finished their exams (was that A-levels or GCSE never sure how system works in UK) and Jay is still at school (Billy is always telling him to go there).. Think Lauren is 16

----------

moonstorm (07-10-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Supposing it wasn't someone her own age, what about Michael, he is supposed to be sticking around?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Supposing it wasn't someone her own age, what about Michael, he is supposed to be sticking around?


Well the new Lauren looks quiet old yes it could be him

----------


## Siobhan

> Well the new Lauren looks quiet old yes it could be him


but is Michael taken???

----------


## tammyy2j

> but is Michael taken???


Oh yes I dont think he is and Kat stays with Alfie 

I think Michael would be better matched with Roxy maybe

----------


## moonstorm

Who has him as I take it Alfie and Kat will get back together again?

----------


## Perdita

Of ocurse he is taken, scriptwriters rarely put two eligible suited people together, do they? We will have a wife or at least estranged wife coming to look for her husband, no doubt with a couple of kids in tow too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (07-10-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Yip very true Perdy, in a couple of months some stranger from Spain will turn up in the square looking for him. Obviously it will have an explosive outcome  :Lol:

----------

parkerman (07-10-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> Obviously it will have an explosive outcome


 That will rock the Square....

----------

moonstorm (07-10-2010), Perdita (07-10-2010), tammyy2j (07-10-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Sorry I forgot that bit Parkerman.

----------


## lizann

The only hot males around there is Ryan or Greg unless it is someone from the E20 spin off show

----------


## walsh2509

The US some place , go there for a couple of months and come back at least 2/3 years older

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Does anyone still reallyyyyy dislike the new Lauren Branning?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I think she's a good actress, but I never saw what was wrong with the old Lauren Branning..

----------


## Katy

same, i think shes a good actress but shes not like Lauren at all! I see her and have to questio who she is!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Does anyone still reallyyyyy dislike the new Lauren Branning?


I do she is terrible

----------


## CrazyLea

Agreed with Kasple and Katy. 
I don't like how they have changed Lauren's character completely!!

----------

Katy (04-11-2010)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders teen Lauren Branning discovers one of the best-kept secrets in Albert Square next week as she realises that Stacey Slater was Archie Mitchell's killer. The drama kicks off after Lauren accuses her dad Max of being the murderer, prompting him to protest his innocence and insist that he is merely protecting the real culprit. Later, a remark from Stacey helps Lauren to put the pieces of the puzzle together and she finally comes to the correct conclusion - if neither Bradley or Max killed Archie, it must have been Staceyâ¦ Jacqueline Jossa, who took over the role of Lauren in the summer, recently chatted to DS about the upcoming plot twist.

Lauren seems to be the only person on the Square who's talking about Bradley at the moment - why has she been thinking about him so much?
"I think that after Bradley's death, Lauren didn't really speak about Bradley for a long time - no-one has really spoken about him. But I think that now Billie has died, it's reminded her of other things - Bradley died and now another family member has gone, so it's brought it all back."

As Ronnie's wedding approaches, we see Lauren become quite paranoid about Max's angry side - why is that?
"I think Lauren has seen Max's temper a lot of times in the past - he's punched Peter and now he's threatened Jay. At the same time, she's thinking about Archie's murder and realising that if Bradley didn't do it, it must have been someone else. As far as she knows, her dad is the only person who knows that Bradley didn't do it, so she's trying to put this puzzle together and it's all adding up to Max being the killer, because everything he does seems to lead to a lot of aggression."

Eventually, we see Lauren packing her bags and accusing Max of killing Archie - what brings her to that point?
"I don't think Lauren is accusing her dad of killing Archie. Well, she is, but she's doing it to see what his reaction will be. Obviously she doesn't know for sure and she's still trying to piece things together in her head. Also, Lauren is a teenager and she's quite rude and aggressive anyway - like her dad! I think Lauren decides that she just doesn't want to be in the same house as Max anymore, because if he can do what he does to other people, then he can do it to his daughter as well. We've seen him cheating with his own son's wife, so Lauren thinks he could hurt her too."

How does Lauren figure out that Stacey is the killer?
"Lauren is speaking to Stacey in the toilets in the Queen Vic, and at first she's just accusing Stacey of still trying it on with Max - basically calling her a bit of a slapper! Then Stacey slips up and doesn't really think about what she's saying - she tells Lauren that Max has promised to always look out for her. Then Lauren's brain starts ticking again and it all just fits into place!"

There aren't many characters on the Square who know the truth about Stacey and Archie, so were you excited when you heard that Lauren would find out?
"Yeah, definitely! I had a meeting about it, but before I read the scripts, I didn't actually know how involved I would be. Then I read the scripts and I was like, 'Wow!' It was unbelievable."

Billie's death storyline was another big storyline that you've been involved in - what was that like to film?
"The Billie storyline was the first thing that I did - on my first day, because we worked backwards and it was really confusing! (Laughs) On my first two days, we did the whole Billie thing and it was really good. I was excited to work with Lindsey Coulson so soon! It was very emotional as well. The whole thing was really deep."

The scene where Lauren laughed after hearing about Billie's death certainly got EastEnders fans talking - what was your interpretation of that?
"At first I was surprised and I was thinking, 'Laughing at someone's death?!' But then I did realise that it does sometimes happen and everyone reacts differently to hearing news like that. It can be a natural reaction and it can be uncontrollable. Some people laugh, some people cry and some people do neither!"

You've been with EastEnders for a few months now - are you enjoying it?
"I'm loving it! I don't care that I'm waking up at 5.30 in the morning! (Laughs) I just love it. It's amazing to work with the people who I'm working with. I'm so lucky to be part of the Branning family - they're such a good family!"

What can we expect Lauren to do now that she knows the truth about Stacey? Should Stacey be worried?
"Lauren now feels very capable because she knows the truth. She now has the power to get Stacey goneâ¦"

* More from 'Enders star Jacqueline Jossa* 

I recently chatted to EastEnders newcomer Jacqueline Jossa to hear about the surprise twist ahead for her character Lauren Branning, who is about to discover Stacey Slater's darkest secret.

Lauren figuring out that Stacey killed Archie should definitely make her one to watch in the coming weeks, but whether she will prove to be the Walford favourite's worst nightmare remains to be seen.

Click here if you haven't yet read our main chat with Jacqueline. Alternatively, read on for some bonus bits from the interview...

What's it like working with Jake Wood, who plays Max?
"He's brilliant - he was one of the first people I met so he took me round the Square and we really got on well. All we do is laugh on set and we have a great relationship. He's great to work with and I pick up a lot from him!"

Is there anyone else who you particularly enjoy working with?
"I love working with Lorna, who plays Abi, because we just really get along and it's quite strange how much we have in common! I also love working with Shona McGarty, Ricky Norwood and Bunmi Mojekwu. I love working with everyone really! Also, Lacey Turner was amazing to work with on this storyline, and Jo Joyner is fantastic."

We've seen the tough side of Lauren quite often so far - would you like us to see her softer side in the future?
"Yes, and you definitely do see that softer side of Lauren soon! But acting tough is just a front for Lauren anyway - she's not horrible 24/7 and it's just something that she hides behind."

Finally, Lauren was dumped by her boyfriend recently - is there anyone on the Square who you'd like to see her get together with?
"I think Lauren and Fatboy would work quite well, because Fatboy is just hilarious and Lauren is quite dry. That would be quite strange because you just wouldn't imagine it! Or maybe even her and Darren, because you just wouldn't expect Lauren and Darren Miller to be together. And Lauren would love it but hate it at the same time!"

Are you looking forward to Lauren's new storyline? Let me know your thoughts using the usual form below!

----------


## alan45

> Are you looking forward to Lauren's new storyline? Let me know your thoughts using the usual form below!


What form?????

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Jake Wood has teased that Max Branning needs to be "wary" of what his daughter Lauren is capable of.

Viewers will see Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa) learn that Stacey (Lacey Turner) murdered Archie Mitchell (Larry Lamb) next week. 

Speaking to Soaplife, Wood revealed that Max thinks he can keep Lauren quiet. 

"He's worried but thinks he can pull it back," he said. "He begs Lauren to keep quiet and she says she's going to drop it. But then he lies instead of telling her he's going to the clinic with Stacey and it sets her off again. She thinks Max and Stacey are 'involved'."

As Lauren continues to cause problems, Max tells Stacey that she should keep her distance from the family for a while, leaving the new mum heartbroken.

Wood explained: "He says it because Lauren's listening, but Stacey doesn't realise. She gets really upset and goes missing. Max is desperate to tell her he didn't mean it. He tries to get in touch with her but he can't. The problem is Lauren tells him if he has any contact with Stacey, she'll disown him."

----------


## CrazyLea

> Are you looking forward to Lauren's new storyline? Let me know your thoughts using the usual form below!





> What form?????


 :Rotfl:  That made me chuckle!

----------

alan45 (11-11-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

One the new soap mags (not sure which one) suggests Lauren will get with Ryan

----------


## Perdita

ASTENDERS star Neil McDermott is to have an affair with a teenage girl in the soap - just like he did in real life.
His character Ryan Malloy will fall for Lauren Branning, 17, and risk the wrath of her protective dad Max.

Love rat Neil, 30, cheated on wife Michelle, 29, by bedding 16-year-old fan Chloe Peebles in a hotel earlier this year.
They met in a nightclub at Stockton-on-Tees just six weeks after Michelle gave birth to the couple's first child.

The new soap storyline was written before Neil's cheating was exposed. But it will cut close to the bone as it sees him embark on a relationship with feisty Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa).

Max (Jake Wood) is furious when he gets wind of the romance between the pair, right, which will develop in the BBC1 soap this summer.

He already holds a grudge against Ryan, estranged husband of Janine (Charlie Brooks), because he fathered his own ex-love Stacey Branning's baby, Lily.
A Walford insider said: "Sparks will fly when Ryan and Lauren begin their relationship. Max is certainly someone not to mess with.

"He's already very protective of his daughters and Ryan isn't exactly favourite person after his relationship with Stacey, who Max will always hold a torch for."

Neil begged for forgiveness after his affair, saying: "I am so sorry to my wife, daughter and our family for this betrayal. I'm distraught that my life is now in tatters due to a stupid mistake."

The Sun

----------

tammyy2j (29-04-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...auren-Branning

Already mentioned in the above thread maybe a mod move would move and add to the above thread

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Ryan Malloy and Lauren Branning are to embark on a shockingly steamy romance. 

The age difference between the unlikely couple - played by Neil McDermott and Jacqueline Jossa - will stun Walford residents, in particular the teen's over-protective father Max (Jake Wood) who "hits the roof" when he finds out about their relationship. 

An 'EastEnders' insider revealed: "Max will hit the roof when he discovers that Lauren is with Ryan. To him, Lauren is still his little girl - and he won't approve of someone so much older being her boyfriend. 

"On top of that, he still harbours a grudge against Ryan over his failed relationship with Stacey Branning. Their dislike for each other will only get worse." 

However, it isn't just Max the loved-up couple will have to come up against, but Ryan's half-sister Whitney Dean (Shona McGarty) - who is Lauren's best friend - and his evil ex-wife Janine (Charlie Brooks) will also be vocal in their discontent for the new romance. 

The Walford source added to Inside Soap magazine: "No matter how many people disapprove of this love match, Ryan and Lauren won't bow to pressure and split up. 

"Both of them are stubborn, and Lauren won't allow anyone to tell her what to do. It'll be a difficult time for Max. He'll be desperate to drive a wedge between them - and that could mean that he has to join forces with Janine."

(C) BANG Media International

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Lauren fall pregnant?

----------


## JustJodi

> Does Lauren fall pregnant?




*I never understood the expression u guys use  "fall pregnant" ????    Sorry I am just a DUMB Yank trying to understand the EXPRESSION. If Lauren does get pregnant by Ryan.. Ryan will probably latch on to her since Lily is in the USA with Stacey.. BTW gang  when did Janine and Ryan get a divorce ??? Do not remember any thing being mentioned or seeing any papers signed or initaled ???*

----------


## tammyy2j

> *I never understood the expression u guys use  "fall pregnant" ????    Sorry I am just a DUMB Yank trying to understand the EXPRESSION. If Lauren does get pregnant by Ryan.. Ryan will probably latch on to her since Lily is in the USA with Stacey.. BTW gang  when did Janine and Ryan get a divorce ??? Do not remember any thing being mentioned or seeing any papers signed or initaled ???*


fall pregnant same as become pregnant 

Ryan is leaving soon enough 

I didnt think Ryan and Janine are divorced so maybe he could claim some of her big inheritance

----------


## LostVoodoo

i don't really think it's that shocking, is it? Lauren's 17/18 but i wouldn't say Ryan's character is supposed to be much over 25/26. Ok, so if you were her dad you wouldn't like it and it is bound to end in tears, but it's hardly a pervy old man taking advantage.

----------


## Siobhan

yeah I don't get it what the fuss is about either.. Lauren is around 17 and Ryan is only about 5 to 6 years older...

ETA.. just checked it out there is 10 years between them.. she is 17, he is 27.... still not prev old man thing.. My ex husband is 10 years older than me and I met him when I was 18

----------


## Katy

I think Max would have a problem with anyone that Lauren went out with.

----------


## tammyy2j

The new Lauren looks nearly as old as Ryan 

I'm sure Janine wont be happy about it or does she even care anymore about him?

----------


## lizann

> Does Lauren fall pregnant?


Maybe by Darren  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

She is to sleep with Greg her step dad

----------


## parkerman

This is a spoilers thread. I don't think there's any need to hide it.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Branning family face a new crisis in upcoming episodes as troubled teen Lauren hits rock bottom.

Fans of the soap have recently seen Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa) become increasingly reliant on alcohol as she tries to switch off from problems at home - and the situation comes to a head in dramatic fashion on the day of Pat's funeral.

When returnee Lucy Beale (Hetti Bywater) brings alcopops along to the church next week, Lauren is delighted and shares them with her.

However, Lauren ends up in a drunken state and Tanya (Jo Joyner) and Max (Jake Wood) are horrified when they spot their wayward daughter being sick behind a gravestone at Pat's burial.

Lauren is immediately dragged home by her parents and a showdown takes place at the Branning house as she is confronted over her behaviour.


Â© BBC

Pictured: Max and Tanya confront Lauren over her drunken antics.

As tempers fray, erratic Lauren threatens to jump out of a window - forcing a shocked Max to step in by manhandling her onto her bed.

It's clear to the Brannings that they'll have to take urgent action to get Lauren's life back on track, but with all the stress that she's been under lately, how will they feel when it emerges that they may be part of the problem?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Friday, January 13 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Lauren Branning has endured a tough few months on Albert Square following her mum Tanya's cervical cancer diagnosis, which has resulted in the teen drinking heavily as she worries about what the future might hold.

In real life, things are looking brighter for Jacqueline Jossa, who plays Lauren, as she has secured her first major recognition for her EastEnders role. The 19-year-old is in the running for 'Best Newcomer' at the National Television Awards, which will take place in London on January 25.

Jacqueline recently caught up with Digital Spy to chat about the NTAs and Lauren's current storylines.

How does it feel to be in the running for 'Best Newcomer' at the NTAs?
"It feels wicked, actually! It's really nice to get some recognition and to feel part of it all. I'm very happy to be nominated."

What would it mean to you to win the award?
"It would be amazing. It would mean a lot to my family, and for me it would be a real honour. I've never really won anything before, so it would be really cool!"


Which scenes are you most proud of from your time at EastEnders so far?
"I'd say all of the scenes with Jo Joyner for the cancer storyline. I feel proud of those as it was really emotional stuff. There's also some scenes coming up where it's more about Lauren and how she feels about the whole thing. Lauren feels responsible for Tanya, and you'll see how she's coping with what her mum's going through, so I'm quite proud of those scenes too."

You're up against Chris Fountain from Coronation Street and Chelsea Halfpenny from Emmerdale. What do you think of your competition?
"I've met Chelsea before as I did a photoshoot with her last year, and she was so lovely. And I love Emmerdale - she's wicked in that and she's had a really good storyline. I don't watch Corrie as often but I've seen Chris in Hollyoaks and he's wicked as well. It's tough competition!"

How much support have you had from your EastEnders co-stars over the nomination?
"They've been really supportive. Everyone's joking around saying that they're going to jump up and dance if I win! Matt Lapinskas and Preeya Kalidas are quite funny as they've got all these dance routines, so they've said that they're going to come up and do a routine if I win - which would be hilarious!"

EastEnders is up for 'Best Serial Drama', so do you think the show is in with a good chance this year?
"I do - I think it's been an amazing year. We've had Jo's big storyline, Nina Wadia's storyline - and the Christmas episodes were brilliant. We've had Pat's death episode as well, so I think we have done a lot this year and we're definitely in with a good chance. But all the soaps are great, so we'll have to wait and see what happens on the night."

Jessie Wallace is also representing EastEnders in the 'Serial Drama Performance' categoryâ¦
"Yeah, and Jessie is absolutely amazing. I watch everything that she does and try to learn from her every time that I see her on screen. She's so amazing, and I think she definitely deserves to win - absolutely."

Are you looking forward to the big night itself?
"I'm quite scared! I'm looking forward to it to see all the famous people though! I don't really class myself as famous, so it just feels like I'm going in and spying on all the celebs! It should be a great night."


We've seen Lauren drinking quite heavily recently. What's going through her mind at the moment?
"I think Lauren is just drinking to forget, to be honest. She's quite lonely at the moment and nobody is really taking any interest in her. Whitney is busy with Fat Boy, and she's got a bit of Tyler too! So Lauren feels slightly isolated. 

"Lauren is also worrying about Tanya, but now that Max is back, he wants to be the one who's looking after her - so now Lauren doesn't even have Tanya to focus on. That's what's driving Lauren to drink at the moment - her loneliness."

Lauren has recently had a 'friends with benefits' relationship with Tyler. Was she hiding stronger feelings for him?
"She was hiding stronger feelings in the sense that she wanted someone to be there for her. It was a 'friends with benefits' thing, but I think Lauren would have liked it to be more than that. She gets along with Tyler, he's good looking - and for Lauren it's a comfort thing as she needs someone to be there. 

"But Lauren thought that Tyler just wanted a casual relationship, so she pretended that she wanted it that way too - as it was the only way she could have him."

Now that Tyler has dumped Lauren, do you want her to get a new love interest?
"I think she's better off single for a while, to be honest! She hasn't really got time for a boyfriend as she's got so many other issues. Now that Lucy is back, she's more wrapped up in friendship, so I don't think there'll be time for a boyfriend just yet."

Lauren also decides to quit school in an upcoming episode. Is she making the right choice?
"In my opinion, Lauren should have stayed in school, because she's really intelligent. But if she gets a new job, takes it seriously and sticks it out, maybe it could work out for the best. We'll have to wait and see what happens!"


How are things between Lauren and Max at the moment?
"I think there's always a bit of tension! I think in many ways they're exactly the same person - Lauren has exactly the same trust issues, and she tells lies too. They're exactly the same in so many ways, and I think that's why they clash so much. But Lauren is starting to understand him a little bit more, and he's starting to give her the time of day. Hopefully their relationship can get a little bit better!"

Would you like Lauren and Abi to bond a bit more as well?
"Yeah, I'd love that - and I think realistically they would when they're going through a family problem like this. It would bring the family a little bit closer. I think they are quite close already, though, and they have a lot of family banter! They may not like each other as people, but they love each other as family."

Could she have more scenes with uncle Derek too?
"Jamie Foreman is a legend - I love him and I think he's great. I'd definitely love to work more with him. We do get on well, so it'd be nice if there were more scenes with just me and him. I'd love Lauren to be his sidekick and make Max jealous!"

Where would you like Lauren to be in a year's time?
"I'd love it if it was a happy family environment in a year's time. And maybe she could get a nice boyfriend who would calm her down a bit with the whole drinking thing. She could settle down a bit, but I doubt that's going to happen - it's EastEnders!"


When did you realise that you wanted to be an actress?
"I've always wanted to be an actress - since I was really little. But when I told people that, a lot of people would say, 'Oh right, but what are you really going to do?' - because they didn't see it as a realistic career choice. After that, I considered being a relationship counsellor for a while! But then I realised that I hadn't even had a relationship at that point, so it was a bit of a stupid idea!

"After that, I realised that I wanted to give acting a good go - and fortunately it actually worked out. I definitely didn't think it would happen so quickly. I was still in college when I got the role of Lauren and I had two years to go, but I had to leave because I couldn't fit both of them in. But you learn so much here at EastEnders that it's actually like being at college."

What have you learned from your time at the show?
"When I watch my first episodes back, I think that I was awful compared to how I am now. I think I've improved so much and you learn different techniques from different people. For example, when I work with Jo Joyner, I often pick up on little things that she does and I'll write it down. It's the same with Jake Wood and Shona McGarty - I've been learning from everyone, really, and soaking it all in."

Are you hoping to stick with the show for a while?
"At the moment, I'm completely happy at EastEnders. I think there's so much more for Lauren to do and experience. I'm certainly not planning to go anywhere at the moment!"

----------


## Dutchgirl

New look for Lauren it is a bit too Kat Slater meets Kim Fox meets Bianca Butcher.http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/eastender...acquelin.shtml

----------


## alan45

EastEnders actress Jacqueline Jossa has revealed that she initially rejected the advances of her boyfriend and co-star Tony Discipline.

The pair, who play Walford's Lauren Branning and Tyler Moon, started dating last year after they began working together on the BBC soap.

However, Jossa has now told The Sun's TV Buzz magazine that she first met Discipline before he had landed his EastEnders role.


Â© BBC

Â© BBC


Jossa explained: "It was at my favourite nightclub. Tony came up and said he was auditioning for EastEnders. I didn't believe him, though when I walked back to my mates, I was like, 'Did you see his teeth?! He's well fit!' 

"But I left it. I didn't think he was going to join EastEnders. He even added me on Facebook and I deleted him! Then a couple of months later, I came into work and there he was. I called my cousin and said, 'Do you remember Fit Boy? He is in the building'."

She continued: "We didn't get together for ages, as we thought it'd be weird on set, but it got to the point where there was no other option.

"We kept it a secret at first, but everyone was like, 'Oh, we knew'. Tony is very romantic - he got me a teddy bear for our two-week anniversary. But we're not cheesy, we find the same things funny and that's important."


The 19-year-old added that she is still surprised by her recent success at the National Television Awards, where she picked up the 'Most Popular Newcomer' prize.

"It still all feels ridiculous," she said. "My mum's put the NTA award on the mantelpiece. But it's not sunk in yet."

Jossa's full interview appears in the next issue of TV Buzz magazine, which is free in The Sun tomorrow (March 17).

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Lauren will get with Anthony now they are living in the same house

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jacqueline Jossa has revealed that her alcohol abuse storyline has inspired her to cut down on drinking in real life.

The actress's character Lauren Branning has used booze to ease her pain since her mother Tanya (Jo Joyner) was diagnosed with cancer last year.

Although Tanya has since been given the all-clear, Lauren's wild behaviour is expected to continue for some time to come.

Jossa told The Sun: "The story has completely changed the way I think about alcohol. Before we got started, my mum filmed me when I was drunk and showed me the video afterwards. It was disgusting.

"That helped with research, though. I haven't drunk any alcohol for about six weeks, so it's definitely affecting me."

The 19-year-old added that she tries to get dizzy on set before filming scenes which show Lauren drunk.

"The best way to prepare is spin around loads," she said.

Jossa won the 'Most Popular Newcomer' prize at the National Television Awards in January.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders writer and ex-cast member Emer Kenny has expressed her doubts amid speculation that Lauren Branning is becoming an alcoholic.

The Zsa Zsa actress believes that Jacqueline Jossa's troubled character is simply going through a stage of extreme binge drinking.

"It's less alcoholism and more binge-drinking is what they are trying to do," Kenny told PA. "That's a very real and relevant teenage story, because it reflects real life.

"EastEnders can sometimes exist in its own land and I always think it's a good thing when it connects to the real world. I don't see her becoming an alcoholic at 18, but I don't know."

Speaking of other Albert Square residents she writes for, Kenny added: "I love writing for little Tiff (Maisie Smith), but I would like to write for Shirley (Linda Henry), because my character was her niece and I really love her. 

"But I think it would be daunting because I think Linda is an amazing actress and I would want to do her proud," she admitted.

"I also enjoy writing for Lauren Branning because Jacqueline [Jossa] is a brilliant actress. She's relateable for me in terms of age so she's a nice person to write for."

----------


## Glen1

"I also enjoy writing for Lauren Branning because Jacqueline [Jossa] is a brilliant actress. She's relateable for me in terms of age so she's a nice person to write for." 

That statement has cheered me up no end ,Ms.Kenny, you must be joking.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jacqueline Jossa has revealed that she has signed a new one-year contract with the soap.

The actress - who plays teen tearaway Lauren Branning - joined the show two years ago. She told the Daily Star that she will continue with the role for as long as she is wanted.

"I'm having a great time," she said. "I've just signed a one-year contract and am happy to stay for as long as they'll have me.

"I get so excited when I open my scripts. So as long as that continues, then I'm happy. I really do love it." 

The 19-year-old also addressed rumours that she is planning to move in with her boyfriend and EastEnders co-star Tony Discipline, who plays Tyler Moon.

"When *people ask me about marriage or even moving in with Tony I have to laugh," she said. "It's just so ridiculous. I am 19 years old and am enjoying myself.

"Hetti [Bywater] (Lucy Beale) and I are currently neighbours and I can definitely see myself living with her. I mean, imagine it - Lauren and Lucy *actually living together."

When asked about Lauren's developing relationship with her cousin Joey, Jossa said that she sympathises somewhat with her character's situation.

"Obviously I can't relate to liking my cousin. But the thing that I'm holding on to is that they haven't been brought up together as cousins," she explained.

"They've *really only just met... so I kind of feel that it's not that weird that they're cousins - and it can be **justified. 

"He's good-looking as well and as we all know, Lauren's a bit of a weirdo. She loves it really, she's like 'This could really p*ss off my dad'."

She added: "It's not her biggest motivation, though, as she really does fall for Joey."

Viewers will see Joey and Lauren's relationship deepen over the coming months, with explosive consequences. Jossa's co-star David Witts recently described the upcoming scenes between the pair as "absolutely humongous" and said they were "just what [his character] needed".

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Lauren Branning will leave her mum's wedding plans in tatters after embarking on a destructive rampage.

Viewers will see the Albert Square wildchild - played by Jacqueline Jossa - spiral out of control as Tanya prepares to marry Max.


Â© BBC


According to the Daily Star Sunday, Lauren leaves a trail of destruction in her wake in the buildup to her mum's big day, cutting up Tanya's wedding dress, smashing the cake and ruining her dad's suit.

In the aftermath, her parents are said to be so *upset that they even discuss cancelling their Christmas nuptials.

"Her parents have been planning their special day for months and finally, when everything is done, Lauren loses it," revealed a show insider. 

"She goes* crazy, smashing up the house and all the wedding stuff. Her parents are disgusted with her and, with no dress, Tanya is adamant the wedding is off.

"She sees it as a sign not to get married. Whether or not they go through with it remains to be seen."


Â© BBC


In the run-up to Christmas, Lauren's behaviour is due to become more and more erratic. After entering into a passionate affair with her cousin Joey (David Witts) and making a narrow escape from a dramatic car crash, viewers will see her turn to drink as she tries to come to terms with her feelings.

"Lauren has always been wild but by the time the wedding approaches she has gone *completely off the rails - again," the source explained.

"One thing's for sure, she is not going to be forgiven this time. And if [Max and Tanya] do manage to *salvage their special day there's no way Lauren will be *welcome."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders executive producer Lorraine Newman has revealed that Lauren Branning's binge-drinking plot will come to a head this spring.

Newman described the teenager as "very troubled" in an interview posted on the BBC's official EastEnders blog.

When asked what is in store for Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa) and her cousin and lover Joey (David Witts) this year, Newman said: "Lauren's obviously very troubled. A huge amount of what we're seeing now is to do with what's been going on with her parents for such a long time.

"It's a tough one covering the issue of binge drinking because inevitably, in order for it to have sufficient impact, it has to go on for a considerable amount of time. There's a real danger that it will become unpalatable and that you won't have too much empathy for the character."

"We will see Lauren's story come to a peak [in 2013], but how will she deal with it? Will she come out the other side? What kind of impact is it going to have on her family?

"Again, it's a huge issue story, something that's affecting so many teens, and the impact that it's having on the parents and the siblings is huge, it's something we'll be going into major detail with."

Newman also hailed Jossa's skill as an actress, expressing her belief that "those moments of vulnerability we get from her are amazing".

"We weren't sure quite how [Lauren and Joey] being cousins would sit with the audience, but the audience do seem to adore them as a pairing over and above this. So there's clearly still plenty of story to unfold there," she added.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2pDNy2X5G

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders character Lauren Branning will get her drink spiked by best friend Lucy Beale in an upcoming storyline.

The teenager, played by Jacqueline Jossa, has spent the past few months battling a drink problem, but finally gives up alcohol to save her relationship with cousin Joey (David Witts).


Lucy, played by Hetti Bywater, can't stand to see the pair happy together and decides she wants Joey back following their brief fling.

In scenes to be aired next month, Lucy spikes newly sober Lauren's drink with alcohol and watches as she makes a fool of herself.

Joey dumps her, convinced that she has been drinking behind his back - which sends Lauren's life spiralling out of control.

An EastEnders insider told the Daily Star Sunday: "It's going to be emotional to watch Lauren go through it all again as she's already been through so many battles with the bottle."

----------


## Katy

I really can't stand Lucy, she's horrible. 

Lauren's growing on me as a character, it has take me a while to get used to the new actress

----------


## Katy

I really can't stand Lucy, she's horrible. 

Lauren's growing on me as a character, it has take me a while to get used to the new actress

----------


## alan45

EastEnders teen Lauren Branning is arrested later this month after her behaviour spirals completely out of control.

A shocking outburst from Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa) occurs after her rival Lucy Beale (Hetti Bywater) winds her up once too often.

The drama begins when Lauren's cousin and ex-boyfriend Joey (David Witts) spots her arguing with her sister Abi and heads over to check whether everything is okay.

When a jealous Lucy spots the intimacy between the former couple, she returns to her scheming ways by deliberately goading Lauren. Taking the bait, a furious Lauren punches Lucy in the face.

Joey immediately tries to restrain Lauren, but she loses control even further by grabbing a sugar jar and throwing it through the cafÃ© window, before storming off to the Queen Vic for more alcohol.

Unfortunately for Lauren, she must face the consequences of her actions as the police soon arrive at the pub to arrest her for assaulting Lucyâ¦

EastEnders airs these scenes on Thursday, May 30 and Friday, May 31 on BBC One

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jacqueline Jossa has revealed that Lauren's stepmother Kirsty Branning is very aware she has a drinking problem.

Lauren's drinking continues to spiral out of control in the coming weeks, causing her dad Max (Jake Wood) and his wife Kirsty (Kierston Wareing) to take action.

Jossa said to Soaplife: "Lauren doesn't see it as a problem. She believes she is only drinking as much as anyone else.

"She doesn't become aware of how intense her problem is but Kirsty does. Kirsty knows addiction and can spot the signs but Lauren is like 'No'.

"Kirsty makes Max realise that Lauren needs help."

Jossa also admits that Lauren is relieved when Max tries to get her back on the straight and narrow.

Jossa said: "Lauren's annoyed that Tanya thinks she needs to be locked up because in her head, she can stop drinking whenever she wants.

"She sees Max is on her side, which is nice, but that is too much pressure on her. He will try and make her stop drinking and she doesn't think she can.

"She fears she will let everyone down."

----------


## owenlee4me

I'm so bored with Lauren and her drink story, whilst it is probably trying to get a message across to binge drinkers, sad thing is, each time I see her with a drink, I end up going and having one!!

Is this the only acting she can do, we need to see her having another role in life!!

----------

Brucie (06-06-2013), Kim (06-06-2013), lizann (06-06-2013), tammyy2j (06-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> EastEnders star Jacqueline Jossa has revealed that *Lauren's stepmother Kirsty Branning is very aware she has a drinking problem.*
> 
> Lauren's drinking continues to spiral out of control in the coming weeks, causing her dad Max (Jake Wood) and his wife Kirsty (Kierston Wareing) to take action.
> 
> Jossa said to Soaplife: "Lauren doesn't see it as a problem. She believes she is only drinking as much as anyone else.
> 
> "She doesn't become aware of how intense her problem is but Kirsty does. Kirsty knows addiction and can spot the signs but Lauren is like 'No'.
> 
> "Kirsty makes Max realise that Lauren needs help."
> ...


I think everyone knows she has a drink problem with a long long time

----------

lizann (06-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jacqueline Jossa has predicted that there will be "interesting" times ahead for the Branning family following Tanya's exit from Albert Square.

Jossa's character Lauren Branning currently has a serious drinking problem, which leads to the departure of her mum Tanya next week.

Jo Joyner, who played Tanya, announced her decision to move on from EastEnders in April and filmed her final scenes last month.

Paying tribute to her former co-star, Jossa told The Sun: "I will miss everything about Jo - I like her little quick jokes, and her love of spending time with the young crowd. The Brannings will definitely be different with Jo gone - Tanya is such an amazing character but it's a chance to take the family a different direction and see what interesting things come out of it.

"Jo will be missed but hopefully one day she'll be back, who knows?"


Â© BBC
Tanya and Lauren in one of their final scenes together.


Lorna Fitzgerald, who plays Tanya's youngest daughter Abi, added: "I will miss [Jo's] humour the most. Be it on or off set, as it always made even the most difficult and emotional days a little easier to deal with.

"We have kind of lost the heart of the family with Tanya leaving - she was the glue that held all of us together. That said, I do believe that Max will keep the family strong - the Brannings have been through a lot worse!"

EastEnders airs Tanya's final episode on Friday, June 28 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has been praised by the British Liver Trust for its portrayal of Lauren Branning's alcoholism.

Andrew Langford from the charity described the BBC One soap's handling of the issue as "professional" and "outstanding".

He told the show's official website: "It has been amazing just how professional everyone at EastEnders has been â the desire for accuracy has been outstanding from everyone. 

"The EastEnders production team involved us initially in the early scripting stages and then in the actual filming too, which enabled us to support them in making the storyline as factual and accurate as possible."

Langford revealed that any "concerns" he had over the storyline were "allayed" once he read the scripts. He added that the soap has successfully managed to avoid glorifying teenage drinking.

"Having this storyline on a major British soap allows us to get a message across to millions â I hope teenagers themselves take notice and reflect on their own drinking habits," he continued. 

"I think there will be a huge reaction from parents of teenagers who recognise some of Lauren's drinking habits from their own children. With either group, I hope it will result in action."

Jacqueline Jossa - who plays Lauren - recently confessed that the storyline has been "difficult" to film, but has also offered her a "great experience".

----------


## Perdita

Lauren Branning arrives home from hospital and quickly returns to her old ways in EastEnders tonight (June 27).

Although she's in desperate need of some rest, a troubled Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa) soon gets bored at home and heads out to look for Joey.

When a visit to the cafÃ© leaves her with the wrong impression that Joey is back with Lucy Beale, Lauren becomes emotional and heads to the Queen Vic for a drink.

With everyone aware that another drink could kill Lauren, her mum Tanya (Jo Joyner) is immediately called to the pub to deal with the situation. Dragging Lauren outside, Tanya is at a loss over what to do about her problemâ¦


Â© BBC
Tanya drags Lauren out of the pub.

EastEnders airs tonight at the earlier time of 7.25pm on BBC One.

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders star Jacqueline Jossa has hinted that Lauren Branning could get her life back on track.

Last month, viewers saw Lauren agree to check into a clinic after a long-running alcohol problem caused serious damage to her liver.

Lauren is expected to remain off screen until early August as her treatment continues.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the Infiniti Gate Experience last night, Jossa commented: "You'll see a completely different side to Lauren when she returns to the Square. She's been through a lot recently, but now you're going to see a nicer and softer side to her.

"I hope she can get things back on track. It does seem like it's going that way, but there are also going to be things that try to possibly get in the way of that!"

Jossa also admitted that she isn't expecting Lauren to reunite with ex-boyfriend Joey (David Witts) anytime soon.

She explained: "You'll have to wait and see. At the moment they're not getting back together, but the heart wants what the heart wants! 

"I do want them to get back together, because I love working with David and it's always fun having scenes with him. I think Lauren and Joey make a good couple, bar the fact that they're cousins!"

Reports have revealed that Lauren will soon be having a new romance with Jamie Lomas's character Jake Stone, a recovering alcoholic who arrives on screen next month. The pair are expected to meet at a support group.

Jossa added: "I've already started filming with Jamie and he's really, really lovely."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders actress Jacqueline Jossa has reportedly split from boyfriend Tony Discipline.

The 20-year-old, who plays Lauren Branning in the BBC One soap, has parted ways with her co-star after a year and a half of dating.

The couple felt they had grown apart in recent months but will remain friends, according to the Daily Star Sunday.

Discipline announced that he is leaving his role as Tyler Moon in EastEnders last month after producers decided not to renew his contract.

Jossa recently told Digital Spy that viewers will see a "completely different side" to Lauren when she returns from rehab next month.

"She's been through a lot recently, but now you're going to see a nicer and softer side to her," she said.

"I hope she can get things back on track. It does seem like it's going that way, but there are also going to be things that try to possibly get in the way of that!"

Former Hollyoaks actor Jamie Lomas was recently cast as Lauren's new love interest Jake Stone.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm so bored with Lauren and her drink story, whilst it is probably trying to get a message across to binge drinkers, sad thing is, each time I see her with a drink, I end up going and having one!!
> 
> Is this the only acting she can do, we need to see her having another role in life!!


The storyline has failed imo as Lauren is back looking quite tanned after a few shorts weeks in a clinic/hospital after being at death's door from liver failure

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

jacqueline jossa and dan osborne are having a baby - will this be written into a storyline for lauren maybe up the duff from dean or peter

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jacqueline Jossa has confirmed her involvement in the soap's 30th anniversary celebrations.

The actress, who plays Lauren Branning in the Walford drama, recently announced that she is expecting her first child with boyfriend Dan Osborne.

Fans had speculated that Jossa's maternity leave might lead to her missing out on EastEnders' milestone birthday episodes, but she told Digital Spy last night (September 8) that this won't be the case.

Speaking on the red carpet at the TV Choice Awards, the 21-year-old explained: "Yeah I am involved, luckily! That's one of the main things I was really worried about. I was like, 'Perfect timing, child!'"

With Lucy Beale's killer due to be unveiled in the anniversary episodes, Jossa continued: "I think I'm getting closer to the truth, but I can't really talk about it because I know more than you. I've narrowed it down and in my head I'm nearly there."

Jossa also offered her reaction to fan theories that Lauren could have been the killer's intended victim, which would mean Lucy's death being a case of mistaken identity.

She said: "I think it makes sense because they were both wearing the same clothes, they have the same initials and Lauren was supposed to be going to the letting that night. 

"So it does make sense but that doesn't really help me - I don't know why somebody would be after Lauren. It'd be a good twist but I have no idea!"

Jossa also backed the decision to finally reunite Lauren and Peter Beale (Ben Hardy). The old flames have developed feelings for each other again since Lucy's murder, but look set to finally get back together later in the autumn.

She said: "We've got actually quite nice happy stuff coming up for Lauren. It's because we're finding love that's kind of been there all along but she's the only one who didn't know.

"I've been waiting for it for ages because it's been building up and building up. They've been best friends anyway, so it's quite cute. Me and Ben get on really well and it's been exciting to work together."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Lauren Branning is forced to act on her feelings for Peter Beale later this month when she realises he is planning to leave Walford.

Peter (Ben Hardy) has previously confessed his love to friend Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa) but she insisted on sticking with new boyfriend Dean Wicks (Matt Di Angelo), claiming that she didn't feel the same.

However as she becomes increasingly confused by her feelings, Lauren decides to end her relationship with Dean, but she is shocked when he reacts angrily and loses his temper.

Having witnessed Dean's temper, Whitney goes after Lauren, who tries to call Peter but gets no response. When Whitney suggests to Lauren that she broke up with Dean because of Peter, Lauren remains in denial over her feelings.

Elsewhere, Peter has packed his bags and hands Cindy a note to give to Ian, but when Cindy reads it, she is horrified by its contents and immediately takes it to Lauren. 

The note reveals that Peter is escaping Walford for good and heading to New Zealand, causing Lauren to race off and find him.

Catching up with Peter at the station, Lauren tells Peter that she loves him and the pair kiss, but will Peter change his mind and stay? 

Lauren breaks up with Dean.
Â© BBC
Lauren breaks up with Dean.

Lauren and Whitney are shocked by Dean's reaction.
Â© BBC
Lauren and Whitney are shocked by Dean's reaction.

Lauren tells Peter she loves him.
Â© BBC
Lauren tells Peter she loves him.

Lauren and Peter kiss.
Â© BBC
Lauren and Peter kiss.

EastEnders airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 30, Thursday, October 2 and Friday, October 3 on BBC One.

----------

tammyy2j (23-09-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Why is Whitney wearing one of Peggy Mitchell's old outfits?

----------

sarah c (22-09-2014), tammyy2j (23-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Why is Whitney wearing one of Peggy Mitchell's old outfits?


is she working in the pub?

----------


## lizann

> Why is Whitney wearing one of Peggy Mitchell's old outfits?


is she working in the pub?

----------


## sarah c

> is she working in the pub?


is it 80's night??!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Lauren looks to be wearing a lamp shade  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

she is to take a year off for her baby

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jacqueline Jossa has admitted that she is still in the dark over how she will be written out of the soap.

The 22-year-old actress, who plays Lauren Branning, is currently expecting her first child with her Only Way Is Essex star boyfriend Dan Osborne.

With secrecy currently surrounding many EastEnders storylines, Jossa has yet to be told how her temporary departure will be written into scripts - but she denied recent reports that she is planning a one-year maternity break.

"I am going to have to leave at some point to give birth, but I don't really know what will happen with my storyline. They're keeping it a secret from even me because it is that tight," Jossa told the Daily Mail.

"I don't have a clue either but I know I will be coming back. *I read somewhere I was taking a year out which isn't true.* I definitely want to go back."

Jossa has spent most of the year involved in EastEnders' ongoing 'Who Killed Lucy Beale?' storyline, with Lauren one of the possible suspects in the case.

More recently, Lauren was being followed by DS Bryant (Glen Wallace), one of the police detectives currently investigating the murder.

----------


## lizann

jake wood said she was taking a year off leaving filming in december

----------


## Perdita

Jacqueline Jossa has given birth to a baby girl. 

The EastEnders actress welcomed her daughter Ella - her first child with her boyfriend, The Only Way is Essex cast member Dan Osborne - on Sunday (February 15).

The pair, who made the pregnancy announcement last year, both took to Twitter today to share the happy news.

Jossa said: "Baby ella osborne was born yesterday, thankyou @DannyO and @Sarabro2 for everything. Amazing. She's perfect x (sic)".

Osborne added: "So so so so happy to tell you all!! Our baby girl Ella arrived yesterday evening. @jacquelineMjos done SO well, proud of you. I love you ".

Baby ella osborne was born yesterday thankyou @DannyO and @Sarabro2 for everything. Amazing. She's perfect x

â Jacqueline Jossa (@jacquelineMjos) February 16, 2015


So so so so happy to tell you all!! Our baby girl Ella arrived yesterday evening @jacquelineMjos done SO well, proud of you. I love you

â Daniel Osborne (@DannyO) February 16, 2015

Osborne is father to a son with former girlfriend Megan Tomlin.

EastEnders viewers have recently seen Jossa's character Lauren discover that she is also expecting a baby.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2015), tammyy2j (17-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

She wont be in any live parts this week so

----------


## tammyy2j

Any talk of her return to filming?

----------


## Dazzle

> Any talk of her return to filming?


She's been seen back at Elstree recently but nobody knows if she was just visiting or if she filmed some scenes.  I don't think she's back full time yet.

----------

tammyy2j (02-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She's been seen back at Elstree recently but nobody knows if she was just visiting or if she filmed some scenes.  I don't think she's back full time yet.


I would a surprise return for her for one or two episodes threatening Ian and Jane to get Max out or she will tell all

I keep waiting for Carol or Stacey to call her about Max 

Ian and Jane haven't mentioned her and Peter or even if she had the baby

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2015), lizann (03-08-2015), maidmarian (02-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I would a surprise return for her for one or two episodes threatening Ian and Jane to get Max out or she will tell all


That would be good.  :Smile: 




> Ian and Jane haven't mentioned her and Peter or even if she had the baby


Jane's mentioned talking to Peter via skype, so I think the Beales must be in regular contact with him.  It's unlikely they'd tell him they were allowing Max to take the fall though.

I don't even know if their families know about the baby as they didn't say anything before they left.

----------

maidmarian (02-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

max knew lauren was up the duffy

----------


## Dazzle

> max knew lauren was up the duffy


She went to have an abortion though, but Peter turned up and talked her out of it.  As far as I can recall, neither Lauren nor Peter were shown telling anyone about the baby after that.  
I remember when they left I was unsure if anyone else knew that she was still pregnant.

----------

maidmarian (03-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Lauren destroyed the evidence she had that showed Bobby murdered Lucy.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Lauren destroyed the evidence she had that showed Bobby murdered Lucy.


What evidence had she, only a piece of post it paper Summerhayes wrote with Beale address or Jane's mobile number was it?

----------


## Kim

I think it was the Beale's house number. It was 0207 if I recall and I believe 02 is the area code for London.

I doubt there was anything concrete in Summerhayes' notes anyway. She had pinpointed the scene of the crime as the Beale's house but her determination of the culprit seemed to be based on how Jane acted when she started ask questions and the fact that her car went missing in Fatboy's video. She thought it was Jane when she went to the park and she obviously hadn't written down that it was Bobby, not intending to end up dead. At one point Lauren thought it was Peter, so the only 'evidence' would have been a timeline of Lucy's last known movements, alibis, copies of statements etc. The penny didn't drop until Lauren found the final piece with SoC and some of the numbers on it, so she also can't have written down the thought process in establishing where the murder took place.

----------

tammyy2j (04-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

She also had Emma's sim card and threw it away with the paper evidence.

----------

Kim (03-08-2015), tammyy2j (04-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders couple Jane and Ian Beale had better watch out, as the show is welcoming back Lauren Branning for a handful of episodes next month.

The popular character is returning to Albert Square in time for her father Max's murder trial and could hold the key to clearing his name.

Max has been wrongly accused of killing his 20-year-old lover Lucy Beale, but Lauren is among a handful of characters who know that schoolboy Bobby Beale was the real culprit behind his half-sister's demise.

Little is known about Lauren's top-secret scenes at this stage, but it's sure to be a difficult time for her as she has loyalties to the Beales as well as her own family.

Lauren became engaged to Peter Beale before they moved to New Zealand together in February and she was also pregnant with his child when she left.

With Jane and Ian determined to protect Bobby by keeping quiet over his guilt, could Lauren be forced to make a choice between the Beales and the Brannings?

Jacqueline Jossa, who plays Lauren, has already filmed her brief return stint - taking time out from her maternity leave to be part of the unmissable trial episodes.

The 22-year-old actress welcomed the arrival of her first child Ella with her TOWIE star fiancÃ© Dan Osborne in February. A report in The Sun suggests that she won't return permanently until the New Year.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz3joRVjX7s

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2015), Glen1 (25-08-2015), lizann (25-08-2015), maidmarian (25-08-2015), parkerman (25-08-2015), tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I think it would be beyond the bounds of credulity for yet another person to connive in sending an innocent man down for murder. Even more so in this case. If Lauren doesn't say anything, I think I will throw my boots at the television screen and run out the room screaming.

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2015), tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I think it would be beyond the bounds of credulity for yet another person to connive in sending an innocent man down for murder. Even more so in this case. If Lauren doesn't say anything, I think I will throw my boots at the television screen and run out the room screaming.


Can you get your wife to record it on the mobile and post it here if you do??   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (25-08-2015), parkerman (25-08-2015), tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

Is Lauren going to go into labour in the courtroom? A tad unrealistic; she wouldn't be able to fly, would she? And as others have said, she should have been heard from long before now, when she would actually have been able to fly.

----------

Glen1 (25-08-2015), lizann (25-08-2015), tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I would have thought Lauren would have made Peter call Jane and Ian to help clear Max or else warn she is coming back to get him out by now 

I am glad she is coming back though

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2015), Glen1 (25-08-2015), lizann (25-08-2015), maidmarian (25-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I would have thought Lauren would have made Peter call Jane and Ian to help clear Max or else warn she is coming back to get him out by now 
> 
> I am glad she is coming back though


Not sure when baby due-??
wondered if any problem.with pregnancy and
we dont know yet?

or if baby could be born early (but in time for
Lauren to attend trial)  Is there a time limit
after birth (apart from feeling well etc)
during which a woman who.has given
birth is not allowed to fly??

----------

Glen1 (25-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## storyseeker1

> I think it would be beyond the bounds of credulity for yet another person to connive in sending an innocent man down for murder. Even more so in this case. If Lauren doesn't say anything, I think I will throw my boots at the television screen and run out the room screaming.


It would be in character for EE, though.  Seems like everyone ends up letting the innocent go to jail.

----------


## lizann

from 6 months onwards you cant fly

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders is lining up an action-packed return for Lauren Branning later this month, as she arrives back in Albert Square for Max's trial.

Lauren will return to Walford with the intention of clearing Max's name in Lucy's murder investigation, but will be stopped in her tracks when her waters break.


Back in February, viewers saw a pregnant Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa) leave for a new life in New Zealand with her boyfriend Peter, but she left with the knowledge that young Bobby Beale was guilty of killing her friend Lucy.

With Abi preparing to give evidence against her dad in court, Lauren will desperately try to convince her sister that their dad isn't guilty.

Lauren's return will undoubtedly wreak havoc for Jane, who is finally starting to make peace with the situation by preparing to give Max a false alibi.


Although Lauren tells Jane that she needs to come clean in order to get Max off the hook, everything looks set to change when Lauren goes into labour.

While fans will have to tune in to see whether Lauren's return can change the outcome of Max's trial, the show's executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins has promised that there will be plenty of twists and turns throughout the autumn.

EastEnders will air Lauren's return on Monday, September 14 on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (04-09-2015), lizann (04-09-2015), maidmarian (03-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Sounds interesting!  I wonder when Lauren will go into labour (maybe at the trial)?  I hope she doesn't end up dying or going into a coma because of a bad birth, which will ensure Max's guilty verdict. That would be typical EE style! 

I also wonder what alibi Jane will think to give Max?  What kind of alibi could she possibly give him that will stand, and what the cops will buy, and what won't make the cops suspicious of Jane to boot??  (Maybe she'll say Max was having an affair with her, which is why she didn't want to tell?)

----------

Dazzle (04-09-2015), tammyy2j (04-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

lauren must swim or get the boat from new zealand as this far along she cant fly

----------

Dazzle (04-09-2015), tammyy2j (04-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I also wonder what alibi Jane will think to give Max?  What kind of alibi could she possibly give him that will stand, and what the cops will buy, and what won't make the cops suspicious of Jane to boot??  (Maybe she'll say Max was having an affair with her, which is why she didn't want to tell?)


I like the idea of Jane giving Max an alibi as it redeems her recent behaviour somewhat.  As you say though, it I can't imagine it being believed this late in the game.  Your affair explanation could work though!

----------


## Dazzle

_EastEnders: first pictures of Lauren and Peter's baby son Louie are revealed

Actress Jacqueline Jossa will return to the BBC1 soap later in September_


_
A pregnant Lauren Branning (Jacqueline Jossa) is to make a dramatic return to Albert Square later this month when her waters break and she gives birth to her baby.

Lauren is back in town to support dad Max (Jake Wood) as he stands trial for murdering Lucy Beale. Lauren knows that Max is an innocent man and that Bobby is the true killer, so is desperate to see justice done.

However, her mind soon turns to other things when she goes into labour and gives birth to her and Peter's son, Louie. So, with all the baby drama going on, will Lauren have time to get her dad off the hook and put Bobby in the frame?_



_"Max's trial will be a very exciting storyline and Lauren's return will be explosive because she knows Max didn't kill Lucy," a show source recently told The Sun. "She agreed not to unmask Bobby as the killer but surely that won't be at the expense of her own fatherâ¦"

Actress Jacqueline Jossa has not been seen on screen since February when she took maternity leave to have daughter Ella.

The character of Lauren left for New Zealand in the company of boyfriend Peter Beale. But it is believed that Lauren's return will only be temporary - Jossa has filmed only 'a handful of episodes' ahead of a full-time return at the end of 2015._



Taken from: http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015-...e-are-revealed

----------

lizann (06-09-2015), maidmarian (06-09-2015), Perdita (06-09-2015), tammyy2j (07-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

another one to cover for bobby, how many more

----------

Dazzle (06-09-2015), parkerman (06-09-2015), tammyy2j (07-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> another one to cover for bobby, how many more


 Wait till Winston finds out. He'll blow the case wide open....or he would if only he was allowed to speak.

----------

lizann (07-09-2015), tammyy2j (07-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope the baby's middle name is Bradley 

I want Lauren to tell everyone about Bobby

----------


## lizann

> Wait till Winston finds out. He'll blow the case wide open....or he would if only he was allowed to speak.


 tracy gets lines for kathy they could do same now for winston have him overhear bobby as killer

----------

maidmarian (07-02-2016), parkerman (07-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Wait till Winston finds out. He'll blow the case wide open....or he would if only he was allowed to speak.


 tracy gets lines for kathy they could do same now for winston have him overhear bobby as killer

----------


## Perdita

​Jacqueline Jossa has revealed she is "itching" to return to EastEnders following her maternity leave. 

The actress will return to the show this year after welcoming daughter Ella with former TOWIE star Dan Osborne in 2015.

Speaking to The Sun, Jossa said: "I'm excited. To me, EastEnders is home and I could never imagine not going back.

"I feel ready now â Ella is at a good age. I don't feel like I'm being a horrible mum, whereas before I was like, 'No, I'm never leaving her, ever!'." 

"I've been itching to get back, and I get jealous when I see it," she added. 

Jossa added: "Lacey [Turner] has been my idol since before I even joined the cast, and I watch her and can't wait to get back and just smash it."

Speaking about her upcoming storylines, the actress said: "I love a big, angry storyline. I just want more pain. It's boring when they're happy. 

"EastEnders is best at misery, sadness and anger, and I just miss screaming, crying â they're the scenes I am best at."

Jossa made her first appearance as Lauren Branning in 2010, taking over the role from Madeline Duggan who had played her since 2006.


_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (07-02-2016), maidmarian (07-02-2016), parkerman (07-02-2016), Rear window (08-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jacqueline Jossa has returned to work and teased that Lauren Branningâs first storyline is a corker.
Everyone at the soap, including Jacqueline, are keeping tight-lipped about the circumstances surrounding Laurenâs Walford comeback, but the actress says it wonât be what fans are expecting.
Talking about her first comeback storyline, she explained: âIt is a dramatic return. Itâs not your average EastEnders thing where people are screaming and shouting but it will shock people.
âThey wanted me to go back full-time when we were filming the trial but I didnât feel like Iâd had long enough away.â
And one gorgeous reason she wasnât ready to come back to work was her daughter Ella, her first with former TOWIE star Dan Osborne.
Jacqueline told the Daily Star Sunday: âGoing back to the show and leaving Ella behind will be tough. I canât go from seeing her every day to nothing, but Iâm going to try to make it work.
âDan will come to my work with her. And if Iâve got time Iâll try to go back home to spend time with her. Iâve loved being a mum at home but now Iâm really excited to go back.â

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2016), lizann (04-05-2016), maidmarian (01-05-2016), tammyy2j (01-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

lauren back with stephen after dumping peter for him

----------


## lizann

> lauren back with stephen after dumping peter for him


 close im good at this  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> lauren back with stephen after dumping peter for him


 close im good at this  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (30-05-2016), Perdita (31-05-2016), tammyy2j (20-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

did i miss her "corker storyline", character has been ruined by writing since bobby reveal, better if she went back elsewhere and does peter not want his son back

----------


## tammyy2j

> did i miss her "corker storyline", character has been ruined by writing since bobby reveal, better if she went back elsewhere and does peter not want his son back


I assume the Stephen storyline is the corker 

Has Peter been in contact with her or Ian since her return with Louis?

----------


## lizann

lauren now a web designer who is happy to work for ben after what about abi i suppose she is still playing happy families with beales after what they did to her daddy maxy

----------

Glen1 (15-07-2016), parkerman (15-07-2016), tammyy2j (15-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> she is still playing happy families with beales after what they did to her daddy maxy


One of the main reasons I've given up on EE.

----------

Glen1 (15-07-2016), lizann (16-07-2016), Perdita (15-07-2016), tammyy2j (15-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really detest Lauren, she has been ruined

----------

Perdita (16-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders hints at Lauren Branning affair plot
EastEnders has introduced a possible new love interest for Lauren Branning.
Fans have been left wondering whether Lauren (Jacqueline Jossa) will cheat on her boyfriend Steven Beale after she flirted with a mystery guy at her father's workplace.
Friday night's second episode (March 17) saw Lauren pay a visit to Max at work, keen to find out whether he was really telling the truth about his new job.
While waiting to see Max, a bored Lauren helped one of the male staff members to fix the photocopier and there seemed to be an instant chemistry between her and this new character.
After checking in with Max and finding nothing suspicious, Lauren was shocked and flattered to discover that the guy had left her his number.
Back at the Queen Vic later, Lauren sneakily put the man's number into her phone, while Steven remained oblivious to what she was up to.
Keeping us guessing over Lauren's new storyline, EastEnders only credited her new admirer as "Photocopier Guy". He's played by Eddie Eyre, who's previously appeared briefly as Gerold Hightower in Game of Thrones.
The arrival of "Photocopier Guy" means that next week's slightly vague spoilers suddenly make a lot more sense, with Lauren starting to go behind Steven's back.
We've already revealed that Lauren arranges a night out on the town with her friend Whitney Carter next week, secretly hiding an ulterior motive.
Whitney is very disapproving when she figures out why Lauren wanted to visit one bar in particular â so surely "Photocopier Guy" has something to do with it?
Could Lauren be about to embark on an affair, or will Whitney's home truths make an impact before it's too late?

----------

Rear window (18-03-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I have zero interest in Lauren and this Clark Kent nerd copier

----------

Rear window (26-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Jacqueline Jossa (Lauren Branning) changes name on Instagram after getting married to TOWIE's Dan Osbourne..Congratulations to the happy couple  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

has he stopped cheating on her, hope for her sake now they married he has

----------

Perdita (26-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> has he stopped cheating on her, hope for her sake now they married he has


Did not know about his cheating but hope he stops now

----------


## lizann

> Did not know about his cheating but hope he stops now


he is an a**hole treated her and his ex both mothers of his kids appalling

----------

Perdita (26-06-2017)

----------


## inkyskin

you've seen this with your own eyes or just relying on tabloid gossip?

----------


## lizann

> you've seen this with your own eyes or just relying on tabloid gossip?


no i haven't seen but he came out himself apologizing for his behaviour

----------


## lizann

why don't she just take louis and leave

----------

Glen1 (01-08-2017), Rear window (01-08-2017), tammyy2j (02-08-2017)

----------


## mysangry

I wish she would just run off with "Clark KEnt" with out the cape and let Steven get with Abbi, least there will be so good stories as they are both very naughty.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders may actually be lining up a happy ending for Lauren Branning in what would be the most shocking turn of events in Walford history â as she plans to move away and start a new life with new love interest Josh Hemmings. Lauren and Josh have grown closer of late, having teamed up against his dad James Willmott-Brown. And when the pair spend the night together, they are on a high even though Lauren is worried about Ian Beale finding out and feeling she has moved on from her part in their family too quickly. Josh then gets the news that he has been offered a job in Glasgow and he wants Lauren to go with him â an idea that she starts to come round to, especially as her relationship with her dad Max has fallen apart. Encouraged by Joshâs commitment to her, Lauren breaks the news to Abi who is unsurprisingly not too bothered. Lauren puts off telling Ian but he later catches Lauren and Josh kissing, forcing her to come clean about their relationship.  Ian isnât best pleased and shares some harsh words with Lauren but can she persuade him to give her his blessing and can Lauren get her happy ever after with Josh? Or will EastEnders pull the rug out from under her in the worst way as Jacqueline Jossaâs exit looms?


metro.co.uk

----------

Rear window (08-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

why should she give a hoot about what ian thinks, hate all this love fest from her to beales who destroyed her father

----------

parkerman (08-12-2017), Perdita (09-12-2017), Rear window (08-12-2017), tammyy2j (08-12-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Josh or Lauren will die at Christmas

----------


## tammyy2j

Jacqueline Jossa has promised an unmissable Christmas Day in EastEnders as she has revealed that the festive season will be the worst ever for the Brannings. The storyline is set to see the double exit of Jacquelineâs character Lauren and her on screen sister, Abi, played by Lorna Fitzgerald.  At the centre of the massive drama will be their damaged dad max and the family is torn asunder in shocking scenes that will leave the jaws of viewers on the floor as the action plays out. And while the Brannings will have their most miserable time yet, viewers are in for a treat. Jacqueline told Radio Times: âIt doesnât disappoint. In fact, itâs catastrophic, the worst one yet. We donât even get to sit down for Christmas dinner this year. The episodes are wicked!â 

Of course, the joy of being at the centre of such huge episodes is tinged with sadness as Jacqueline says goodbye. And the actress admitted that it will be hard to leave. She went on: âIâm sad, but Iâm leaving when everyone else goes on their Christmas break, so that helps. But Iâm really looking forward to spending more time with Ella. I do feel Iâve missed stuff these past two years.â Creative director John Yorke took the decision to write out the sisters when he returned as show boss but itâs clear from the recent and very popular episodes on screen that he has a massive plan in store for the Branningsâ most spectacular episodes yet.

http://metro.co.uk/2017/12/15/easten...branning-exits

----------


## mysangry

don't know about unmissable but I was puzzled why the roof of the pub is still not protected with Barriers after Bradders falling to his death!
Found it all like the rain, drip drop drip drop boring

----------

kaz21 (29-12-2017), lizann (31-12-2017), Rear window (30-12-2017), tammyy2j (31-12-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> don't know about unmissable but I was puzzled why the roof of the pub is still not protected with Barriers after Bradders falling to his death!
> Found it all like the rain, drip drop drip drop boring


I thought the bar and it's roof would be closed after their falls

----------

kaz21 (31-12-2017), Rear window (31-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I thought the bar and it's roof would be closed after their falls


Pat Phelan went and got this roof to put on a factory in Weatherfield   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Rear window (31-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/showbiz/ea...-dan-osbourne/

At least they won't have to write an exit storyline as they already have

----------

kaz21 (15-01-2018), parkerman (15-01-2018), Rear window (16-01-2018), tammyy2j (16-01-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

She has recovered well quick from the fall only a few face cuts

----------

kaz21 (16-01-2018), lizann (17-01-2018), Perdita (16-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

so she do not want josh now, back to peter

----------

kaz21 (17-02-2018)

----------


## lizann

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz/...sa-split-wired

spilt again

----------


## lizann

is lauren branning returning with no home far the away, back to max or tanya? how could she afford to live over there as she had nothing and has less now after a fire

----------


## parkerman

> is lauren branning returning with no home far the away, back to max or tanya? how could she afford to live over there as she had nothing and has less now after a fire


Getting mentioned again is usually a good soap indicator that the character will return.

----------


## Timalay

It appears Jacqueline is returning.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/...s-set-25280347

----------


## lizann

rumoured to be returning again

----------

